# Estação Meteorológica de Montalegre (I.M.)



## Puma (26 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Durante as minhas ultimas férias, andei a visitar o norte de Portugal. 

E uma das vilas portuguesas que visitei foi Montalegre, no distrito de Vila Real, a mais de 1.130 metros de altitude.

Umas das coisas que mais me agradou nesta típica vila portuguesa foi  a estações meteorológica que por lá encontrei. 

Penso que se encontra desactivada e, para grande tristeza minha, apresenta já um elevado grau de degradação.  

Aqui vos deixo uma série de fotografias, onde podem verificar a panóplia de instrumentos bem como o bonito edifício integralmente em pedra, com uma torre de observação no topo que contem os anemómetros.

Foto 1





Foto 2





Foto 3





Foto 4 





Foto 5





Foto 6





Foto 7





Foto 8





Foto 9





Foto 10





Foto 11





Foto 12






Fiquei com pena, depois, de não ter tido a coragem e o tempo de ter entrado no edifício.


Espero que tenham gostado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

Isto sim é de valor!!!

Grande achado!! Adoro 
É pena estarem nesse estado de quase abandono.


É muito parecida com a do Planalto mirandês em Mirando do Douro (salvo erro)

EDIT:
Então peço desculpa, não esta ao abandono!! Felizmente!!


----------



## actioman (26 Mai 2011 às 23:32)

Puma disse:


> (...)
> 
> Umas das coisas que mais me agradou nesta típica vila portuguesa foi  a estações meteorológica que por lá encontrei.
> 
> ...



Começo pelo fim, gostar? Não!, Adorei!!! 

A estação esta em pleno funcionamento, quer seja na sua EMA (Estação Meteorológica Automática), quer seja na sua EMC (Estação Meteorológica Clássica) . 

Isso de entrares na casa é que não seria lá muito boa ideia... Aquilo é propriedade privada e estava fechada ou não?
E pela fotografia onde mostras o interior do Udógrafo, dá-me a entender que estiveste dentro do parque de instrumentos... 

Eu sei que a vontade de vêr e tocar naquela parafernália de instrumentos é muita (eu sofro do mesmo mal ),mas nunca nos devemos esquecer que são sensores precisos e qualquer manuseamento pela nossa parte pode alterar alguns dados. Depois há a questão da legalidade de entrar-mos por ali a dentro. 

Abraço e obrigado por nos mostrares mais uma EMA que a partir de hoje passa a ter cara!


----------



## Puma (27 Mai 2011 às 07:39)

Olá Actioman !

Fico bastante contente por a estação estar em pleno funcionamento, quer seja na sua EMA,quer seja na vertente de EMC.

Efectivamente, todo o cenário apresentava-se bastante degradado e com sinais de abandono. 

Pela foto n.º 2, podemos verificar que as portadas estão abertas e com um vidro partido, e lembro-me de olhar para dentro e verificar que o tecto estava em muito mau estado. A porta principal pareceu-me, igualmente, que estava encostada, embora não lhe tivesse tocado. 

Abraço


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2011 às 10:03)

actioman disse:


> Começo pelo fim, gostar? Não!, Adorei!!!
> 
> A estação esta em pleno funcionamento, quer seja na sua EMA (Estação Meteorológica Automática), quer seja na sua EMC (Estação Meteorológica Clássica) .
> 
> ...



Já tinha: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-de-montalegre-im-3211.html

Mas nunca é demais...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É muito parecida com a do Planalto mirandês em Mirando do Douro (salvo erro)



Ia dizer isto. Deve ser da mesma época.

Bom achado Puma


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já tinha: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-de-montalegre-im-3211.html
> 
> Mas nunca é demais...




 Pois escapou-me! Este nosso fórum já é um MUNDO de informação!

Obrigado então a ti também, tu sim foste o pioneiro no caso desta EMA! 

Quanto à EMA em si, se forem ao site do IM podem ver os dados lá a ser debitados!


----------



## Puma (27 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

" Pois escapou-me! "

Já somos dois..... 

Contudo é sempre bom recordar


----------

